
Microsoft Seeding Windows Phone 7 On Nokia With A Billion Dollars Up Front - mjfern
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/07/microsoft-seeding-windows-phone-7-on-nokia-with-a-billion-dollars-up-front/
======
shareme
Translation because Nokia has to use part of that Billion dollars in Mobile
Operator device subsidies that the Symbian Biz was only worth about $650
million..somewhat lower than Nokia's market cap right now..Nokia sold out for
far low-ball price indeed..

